# Oatmeal in cast iron?



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I cook oatmeal in cast iron pots? Is there anything I can't cook in them? TIA!


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't cook anything really acidic, like tomato sauce, or pickling mix. The acid will attack the iron.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Spinach cooked in cast iron will have a metallic taste.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Can I cook oatmeal in cast iron pots? Is there anything I can't cook in them? TIA!


This maybe of some help to you on using a cast iron pot or etc.. I only use my cast iron stuff for making cornbreads or different types of breads. I fried lots of taters in it too. They taste great. 


Here is the link
The Irreplaceable Cast-Iron Skillet
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Information/CastIronPans.htm

:dance:


----------

